# How to install and finish vinyl corner bead for beginners



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

While on this bathroom remodel drywall and skim coating project, I show you all my techniques for installing and drywall finishing the vinyl corner bead with a few tips and tricks including all the tools and materials that are used in this video.






Let me know if you have any questions or what kind a drywall finishing projects you’re working on in the comment section below. 

Thanks so much for watching How to install and finish vinyl corner bead for beginners! -Paul

SUBSCRIBE for more useful Tips https://goo.gl/Es5k5z

Read my entire blog post for more about this project:
http://www.texturemaster.com/how-to-install-and-finish-vinyl-corner-bead/


----------



## Cherie69 (Apr 11, 2021)

Why not paper tape?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Paper tape won't hold up to the abuse on an outside corner. We use corner bead spray adhesive for initially tacking the plastic corner bead up. Makes for a smoother transition.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Cherie69 said:


> Why not paper tape?


To question SirMixAlot is akin to questioning the Almighty. I consider Paul to be one of the foremost experts on how to do drywall! You could message him to get some clarification as I’m sure he’s open to trying/experimenting with doing things a different way! Post is 3 years old so maybe he’s doing it differently these days!


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Cherie69 said:


> Why not paper tape?


Because the plastic bead gives a straight corner top to bottom, unless you somehow kink it. Paper follows the contours of the wall, too easy to get highs and lows. Or ins and outs.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Gymschu said:


> To question SirMixAlot is akin to questioning the Almighty.


----------



## Cherie69 (Apr 11, 2021)

Thanks, I usually like knowing why, so when I mess it up I have an idea of what might have gone wrong. I'm at my son's home and I was supposed to just paint the bathroom. The vanity is screwed into wall, cabinet up, toilet against wall, cover plate on switch. I actually got a stripe of paint on and saw no tape on seams wall not skimmed, etc. I hope the paint doesn't mess it up.i have to remove vanity, cabinet etc. The guy left 2 months ago and I am finding lots of stuff 90 to 95% done. Never finished drywall before but if I do my sons it will be practice before I do mine. Lol


----------

